# How to verify paypal account?



## stekelly (11 Apr 2007)

Not sur eif this is the right place for this but I'll give it a go.


Whats the situation with paypal? I signed up ages ago and have been using it without issues, now it saying that becuase I've sent just under €1500 in total I have to verify my account. All well and good only it's looking for me to add a credit card, but I only have one credit card so whats the deal?

Do I have to add a second credit card to verify my account?


----------



## extopia (11 Apr 2007)

You shouldn't have to. I use a single Irish credit card. Did you actually complete the verification process? It involves having a small credit made to your card, the details of which you then return to the company via a secure email. At least that's the way they used to do it - it's been about 5 years since I set up my account.


----------



## stekelly (11 Apr 2007)

i set up the account about a year ago, dont remember if i did or anythign. 


My account says unverified and when I click "get virified" it goes straight to the add credit card screen. it wont let my total spend go over €1500 without being verified. I'm on €1470 now and need to pay for somethign for €200.


----------



## bond-007 (11 Apr 2007)

Get a 3v or wirecard and add that to your paypal?


----------



## Sue Ellen (11 Apr 2007)

stekelly said:


> Do I have to add a second credit card to verify my account?


 
I verified mine a while ago but only because I wanted to do so myself. I'm not able to remember the exact procedure but just wondering if it is not just a case of re-entering the existing credit card no.?

After I verified mine there was a £1.50 charge on the credit card which supplied a code number, which I then entered on the Paypal ac. The £1.50 was then refunded. See here.


----------



## EvilDoctorK (11 Apr 2007)

It's a security feature ... they use it to verify that you are from whatever country you say you are from.  So they need to charge a nominal amount (which as Sueellen says they immediately refund to your paypal balance once you complete the registration.) to a credit card in your name with a billing address in the country that you registered you Paypal account in.  This then shows up on your credit card statement with code on the transaction ( Shows up as something like "Paypal 1234" on your statement) ... which you then need to input this number to Paypal to verify the account.  I think you can use the credit card that's already on the Paypal account (provided it has a billing address in your country of Paypal regsitration)

Not a big deal .. and I don't know that it's compulsory to be registered, but I think some eBay sellers, particularly of bigger ticket items might be reluctant to sell to unverified Paypal accounts.


----------



## Guest124 (26 Feb 2009)

€1.50 - now I have to figure out how to get the €1.50 back from Paypal.


----------



## Smashbox (26 Feb 2009)

When you add your 4 digit code from your CC statement, Paypal will refund the 1.50


----------



## vivinne (27 Feb 2009)

Try to use the one you already have. Maybe it works.


----------



## Smashbox (27 Feb 2009)

Like your pin for an ATM?! NO WAY! This doesnt work, its a seperate code sent from Paypal to your account, it shows on your statement and you enter it in on the site. The money is then refunded on your CC.


----------



## Guest124 (28 Feb 2009)

The €1.50 goes onto your Paypal balance after you get the 4 digit pin from your credit card statement and you enter it on the Paypal website in your account. It takes a day or two for the €1.50 to show on your Paypal balance. Not sure now if you can just ask for the €1.50 to go back on your credit card as a credit? any charge from Paypal? Do you have to use it to buy something?


----------



## JoeB (15 Mar 2009)

yes, but you do have to wait for your next statement to get the code, which might be a month or more... not very convienient.

Also Paypal have security systems which cannot be overridden by humans.. because of the state of Irish addresses with no approved format my card was consider dodgy, because the address was supposedly different according to the computer.. even though a human would have said the addresses were the same.. (i.e on different lines etc but the same overall address)... this resulted in my credit card being banned completely and for ever... Paypal didn't care.. so I hate them now.. they have treated me like a criminal.


----------

